# songs that will always move you



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

no matter what.
Someone asked about movies that stay with you, I'm asking about songs. 
There are certain songs that define moments in our lives even if the song comes out well after the moment happened, y'all ever notice that? 
I was sorting through my iTunes last night and came across songs I haven't heard in forever (I refuse to listen to radio) and when I heard them, it brought so much flooding back...and some of them I'd heard recently, some of them not so much.
So, w/o further babbling from moi...

Photograph - Nickelback. My brother's best friend was killed 9 Feb 06, and this is one of the first songs I heard after he'd died. The lyrics to this song make me think of my brother and his best friend and everytime I hear it I hurt for my brother. This is the third of his best friends who have died...with the first having died right after they graduated HS (they'd known each other since kindergarten) and the second died in my brother's arms while Rob was administering CPR and mouth to mouth. Needless to say, that was hard. Tommy's death was harder because it was so senseless. He was hit by a car and killed instantly. Thank God.  

When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley and Dolly Parton.  My great aunt died this year from MRSA complications, she was inordinately close to my father and someone I held in VERY high regard. I was the last person to take a picture of her, and when I sent it to my dad he called me crying. I can't deal with my dad crying and I can't deal with hearing this song too very often. 

Remember When - Alan Jackson. I danced to this song at my wedding. My husband sings it to me regularly, and...I melt everytime he does.

On Again Tonight - Trent Willmon. New song, but the song affects me anyway. We've all been there y'all. "You can mess up my head, mess up my bed...and leave before the morning light..." Yeah, we've all been there.

Anything But Mine - Kenny Chesney.  Anything by Kenny Chesney is gold to me, but this song makes me stop in my tracks no matter what I'm doing. 

Rich Young Dumb Nymphomaniac - Robert Earl Keen. I hear this, and I think of my little brother, and me, drunk as shit and singing full voice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Smile - Lonestar.  I left my other brother in Missouri listening to this song. That was the day I realized he was a grown man. And oh God, did it hurt. 

That's My Job - Conway Twitty. My dad. Nuff said. I'm the epitome of a Daddy's girl and when I lose my daddy I'm going to be devastated.

I'll just say anything by Merle Haggard gets instant listening to by me. Or Waylon, Johnny, the Hanks, and George Strait (particularly early George Strait...) because it's what I was raised on. 

Picture - Kid Rock & Sheryl Crow. The very first time I heard this song...I was listening to it, and when it finished, that's when I realized I wanted to divorce my exhusband. I didn't know when, or how, or what it was going to take but I knew without a doubt I wanted it to happen. Everytime I hear this song I'm reminded of it.

What's your Momma's Name - Tanya Tucker. My mom used to sing to us, this was one of the songs...our truck didn't have a radio so she made do by singing to and with us on our way home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh I'm sure there's more but I want to hear y'all's stuff too, and I'm sure I've bored you tremendously, so apologies!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 14, 2006)

i have so many!

Stand By Me - Ben E King, this song is so awesome, i just cant stop singing it and its really nice. i love it.

Thin Line Between Love and Hate - The Pretenders, i love this song so much its crazy, its so moving because its about a woman in a tough relationship and one day she snaps and ends up in hospital and the husband thinks she wouldnt do this, here's a part of the lyrics to see why it moved me so much:

_The sweetest woman in the world
Could be the meanest woman in the world
If you make her that way
You keep hurting her
Shell keep being quiet
She might be holding something inside
Thatll really, really hurt you one day

I see her in the hospital
Bandaged from foot to head
In a state of shock
Just that much from being dead
You couldnt believe the girl
Would do something like this, ha
You didnt think the girl had the nerve
But here you are
I guess action speaks louder than words
_

Where The Story Ends - Blazin' Squad, this song is about teenagers struggling to keep up with the trends and peer pressure and i felt related to the song by 100% as how i felt throughout my teen years at school and how i was trapped with peer pressure from the people there.

I Believe I Can Fly - R Kelly, i also can relate to this song as to me it feels like i can do things in life that i think i couldnt do, and i just love it in general

Sorry this is so long! i have so many songs that i love and moves me, i'm a kinda person that music is my life


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

darlin yours was nowhere near as long as mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't apologise.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

that's what friends are for
beautiful as you
your love
destiny
love of my life
breakdown
end of the road
i'll never find someone like you

man, i could go on!  lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 15, 2006)

At Last- Etta James
I Can Go To The Rock-Whitney Houston(Preacher's Wife Soundtrack)
His Eye Is On The Sparrow-Lauryn Hill(Sister Act 2 Soundtrack)
Lei Pikake- Hapa
Boheimian Rhapsody(sp)-Queen
Oh How It Hurts-Barbara Mason
Hene Hene Kou Aka- Braddah Iz
One Drop-Bob Marley

All These songs remind of people and times in my life. I could listen to each song over and over for the rest of my life. I have many others that make me feel the same way, just can't think of them all right now.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_i have so many!

Stand By Me - Ben E King, this song is so awesome, i just cant stop singing it and its really nice. i love it.

Thin Line Between Love and Hate - The Pretenders, i love this song so much its crazy, its so moving because its about a woman in a tough relationship and one day she snaps and ends up in hospital and the husband thinks she wouldnt do this, here's a part of the lyrics to see why it moved me so much:

The sweetest woman in the world
Could be the meanest woman in the world
If you make her that way
You keep hurting her
Shell keep being quiet
She might be holding something inside
Thatll really, really hurt you one day

I see her in the hospital
Bandaged from foot to head
In a state of shock
Just that much from being dead
You couldnt believe the girl
Would do something like this, ha
You didnt think the girl had the nerve
But here you are
I guess action speaks louder than words


Where The Story Ends - Blazin' Squad, this song is about teenagers struggling to keep up with the trends and peer pressure and i felt related to the song by 100% as how i felt throughout my teen years at school and how i was trapped with peer pressure from the people there.

I Believe I Can Fly - R Kelly, i also can relate to this song as to me it feels like i can do things in life that i think i couldnt do, and i just love it in general

Sorry this is so long! i have so many songs that i love and moves me, i'm a kinda person that music is my life_

 
I love Thin Line Between Love and Hate...love all oldies actually, but this one is a fav.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll just list them. If I wrote a little summary, you'd be scrolling for.ev.ar. Basically, whenever I hear these songs I get all nostalgic and re-live the moments *sighhhh*.

Makes Me Whole - Amel Larrieux
Ms. Fat booty - Mos Def
The Good Kind - The Wreckers
Breathe Me - Sia
Right Side of the Bed - Atreyu
Ghost Man on Third - Taking Back Sunday
Destiny - Zero 7
Amber - 311
Sunday Morning - No Doubt


----------



## user6 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to make this brief, and leave out a bunch of songs, but here goes:

Hoobastank - The Reason *Always makes me think of how much I've changed, and of course, the reason for my changes, and why I do the things I do today*

Keane - Somewhere only we know, Travis - Side, and Coldplay - Clocks, In My Place *All of these remind me of my kids, and how grateful I am to be blessed with my boys!!*

Goldfinger - Here in your bedroom *Reminds me of how insecure I was with my husband(before getting married), thinking that maybe if we did 'IT' before getting married that maybe he wouldn't love/respect me anymore*

The Afters - Beautiful Love *Makes me think of how it felt when I first fell in love!*

Save Ferris - Let me in *This song always takes me back to when I had my first real heartbreak!*

Tinfed - Drop *My first crush*

Hinder - Lips of an angel *Almost identically matches my thoughts when I was dating a guy, but still 'seeing' my ex*

Hinder - get stoned *I think of this song everytime my hubby and I argue, and how awesome makeup sex is!!*

Psychostick - Beer!!! *Just describes my husband! lol*

30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill *Verbalizes my thoughts and feelings with my first serious relationship.*

Mana - Rayando el sol *Reminds me of my parents (and I'm not going into it anymore than that, it's complicated).*

Los Fabulosos Cadillacs - Matador *Takes me back to when I played soccer!*

Well, there's tons more, but I tried to keep it short, if anyone is interested in listening to these songs, just let me know!!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 15, 2006)

I Can- Nas. 
The verse when he speaks about Africa's history was deep. At the time I wasn't all that political or afrocentric, but when that came out (I guess I was 14) I started to change, and began teaching myself about the evil that has been done to Africa/Africans/Pan-Africans in the past, as well as today. It's something many people should look into to maybe learn, and UNlearn what they think they know. I'll love that song for forever and a day.


----------



## Jaim (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine are nerdy. I'm getting all teary!

"She's So Cool" by Jeffries Fan Club - The lyrics were pretty much how I felt about my boyfriend (though in my case it was "he's so cool"... haha) and I didn't have the guts to tell him for years!

"Standing On The Edge Of Summer" by Thursday - The first song my boyfriend and I listened to together when we saw them live.

"Without You" by MxPx - The lyrics are cute! Definitely makes me think of my boyfriend.

There are probably more but they all seem to remind me of my boyfriend... haha. I guess I'm just really sweet on him.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

Madonna - Like A Prayer and Eva Cassidy - Danny Boy.

They both remind me of my nan who died two years ago. She lived with me all my life and part raised me because I don't know my dad so my mum worked a lot. She was a heavy smoker and had a stroke a few years before she died which was really hard on us. She had to learn to speak again and still couldn't speak properly when she died. (Just some background for you).

One day my nan & I were in my mums car, my mum had gone into a shop quickly when Madonna - Like A Prayer came on the radio. I can't remember why but me and my nan were talking about her being ill and she just said to me "You know, when I die, I will be watching down on you all the time". So that's a big memory for me, and the song makes me cry when I think about it.

Danny Boy was the song played at her funeral. It wasn't the Eva Cassidy version but I have always liked Eva Cassidy so it's kind of become that way.

Sure there are others, but those are the big ones.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 15, 2006)

mine r kinda pop cheesy hah long time ago ish 

old usher- can you help me- this was the 1st song i heard after my ex bf broke up with me and didnt tell me  and went off with someone else

lucie silvas- forget me not- this song makes me so sad everytime i listen to it im nt sure why, i think its cos its what i AM scared of lol

old whitney houston- my love is your love reminds me of maybe better times when i was still talking to my best friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dancing around a maths class....

i love these lyrics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My life is full of empty promises
And broken dreams
I'm hoping things will look up
But there ain't no job openings
I feel discouraged hungry and malnourished
Living in this house with no furnace, unfurnished
And I'm sick of working dead end jobs with lame pay
And I'm tired of being hired and fired the same day
But fuck it, if you know the rules to the game play
Cause when we die we know were all going the same way
It's cool to be player, but it sucks to be the fan
When all you need is bucks to be the man

i dont really have any oldy songs theres loads more but the majority was played on the radio so were recent songs


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 15, 2006)

Heaven-Bryan Adams- My first love dedicated this to me, it was one of those long distance relationships

Kissed By a Rose-Seal, this was really popular the summer my husband and I were dating

Wake Me Up Before you Go Go- OK well this was probably the song I heard the most in my childhood, I was a huge George Michael fan from age 6-19 and really really love anything by George in the 80s and 90s --I was beyond obsessed

Mad About You- Sting the MOST beautiful love song I've ever heard. 

I Do (Cherish You) - 98 degrees, I cried when I heard this song on the radio- I was having a problem pregnancy and to me it was the song that always made me cry on the way to class.  


No End in Sight-Katrina Elam *new country artist* - My sister and I were waiting to go back stage with our Meet and Greet (she is a classmate/child hood friend of my Little sister) and Keith Urban came out and played ganjo on it - of course I had an upclose Keith Urban sighting, with someone I remember as a child, and then immediately after she finished the song she came out and seen my sister staning parallell with the front row and ran out and hugged her and me  in front of 5000 people, she was more excited to see some "hometown" people than being the "big celebrity" -  it was a one of a kind experience being introduced to band members like we were people to 'meet" lol  Also hearing her on the radio or seeing her on TV and having my then Three year old say "There is Aunt Karas friend on TV" he'd been to her initial album signing in our hometown. <grin>  

How Far is Heaven-Los Lonely Boys- this song makes me think of New Mexico 

I really place music highly with events in my life


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 16, 2006)

One song that always makes me cry whenever I play the CD: * Box Of Rain* by The Grateful Dead...It was written for one of the members' father when he was dying.  I played it when my Dad told me he was dying w/ Cancer...It _still_ makes me think of that day when I was 17....


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I love Thin Line Between Love and Hate...love all oldies actually, but this one is a fav._

 
I heard it for the first time 4 months ago and fell in love with the song and been listening to it since, Brass In Pocket, Message of Love and Middle of the Road is some of the great classics.


----------



## Tyester (Jul 27, 2006)

Was just recently introduced to:

Blue October - Congratulations... I don't really listen to this type of music, but this song in particular means something to me.

And the Top Gun Anthem - well... Cause I always wanted to be Maverick?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2006)

what guy didn't wanna be maverick?


----------



## Tyester (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_what guy didn't wanna be maverick?_

 
The ones that wanted to be Goose?


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok...here's mine.

Somebody to Love - Queen
My mother in law was quite possibly the biggest Queen fan on earth.  She was rockin' for 65!!  She knew every song, had every album...etc.  She loved Freddy Mercury.  After her funeral we all met at my sister in law's bar.  Someone put Somebody to Love on the juke box and the whole freaking bar (probably 150 ppl) were singing along with tears running down their faces.  A truly awesome moment that will be with me forever.  Everytime I hear that song, I am right back there all over again.  My husband and I were newlyweds (less than a month) and I can remember feeling excited that we were now married but at the same time had to deal with the terrible loss.

I love this bar - Toby Keith.
At my old job, we were a tight knit bunch of fun lovin kareoke drunks.  We would be doing our projects at work and this song would come on the radio and we would just start singing like we were all drunk.  It reminds me of old, good times.  Same thing with "I believe in a thing called love" by the darkness.  Such a silly song!

Weak - SWV (I think).  when we were kids, my oldest friend and I would play in makeup and do our hair and get out the hairbrushes as microphones and make up stupid dances....Same thing for cotton eye'd joe...lmao!

Total Eclipse of the Heart- Bonnie Tyler
When I was in HS, I was a very "broken" person.  Ya know...all the typical teenager stuff that seems sooo life or death at the time..misunderstood, confused generally and awkward time.  I was in a club called LifeSavers.  We did a skit to this song.  It summed up that time in our life perfectly.

Wicked Game -Chris Issack.  My first "real" love.  It was a screwed up mess of a relationship.

In these Arms -Bon Jovi.  This song just rocks!!  Reminds me of when my husband and I got together all those years ago.  We were just kids then....but we knew.  =)

All I need is the air I breathe (and to love you)-  Hell, this song is so old I haven't the foggiest who it's by.  My best friend Dan (who is serving in the Army overseas right now) always sings this to me.  We are goofy and he sings it goofy, but I know what he means.  This is probably the only other man in the universe that I can say how much I love and my husband will say "I know...I love him that much too"

The way you look tonight -Frank Sinatra
My daddy and I's dance at my weddin'!

Let them be little- Billy Dean. 
Reminds me of my kids!


And finally (for tonight)
Faithfully-Journey
This was our song at our wedding.  A good friend of ours sang it.  From beginning to end, this song describes us completely!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_
Total Eclipse of the Heart- Bonnie Tyler
When I was in HS, I was a very "broken" person.  Ya know...all the typical teenager stuff that seems sooo life or death at the time..misunderstood, confused generally and awkward time.  I was in a club called LifeSavers.  We did a skit to this song.  It summed up that time in our life perfectly._

 

I love Total Eclipse of the Heart, ive been listening to it on my iPod alot recently.


I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Wont Do That) - Meatloaf, brilliant song end of.. heard it on a music channel several times and i thought it was fantastic


----------



## xstephax (Jul 29, 2006)

Watch The Sky- Something Corporate (reminds me of my grandma. and i got the "i will fight" lyric from the song tattooed on my left wrist)

No Lies, Just Love- Bright Eyes (reminds me of the last 2 years of high school)

Somewhere Over The Rainbow/What A Wonderful Life- Braddah Iz (always, always makes me cry. Reminds me of memories in Hawaii)

The Tide- The Spill Canvas (not sure why but this one makes me always cry too)

Hello, I'm In Delaware- City & Colour (reminds me of my boyfriend)


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_I love Total Eclipse of the Heart, ive been listening to it on my iPod alot recently.


I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Wont Do That) - Meatloaf, brilliant song end of.. heard it on a music channel several times and i thought it was fantastic_

 
I have no idea why I love this song so much (Meatloaf's) but I DO!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 30, 2006)

This thread reminds me of the Seinfield episode when Elaine dated the guy who's song was "Desperado" by the Eagles.  Remember that?


----------



## calliestar (Jul 30, 2006)

Hear You Me by Jimmy Eat World brings me to tears...About 4 months after my sister died it was on a movie I was watching and I really listened to the words and some of the lyrics put into words feelings I have that I've never been able to say myself.  It's a beautiful song.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2006)

THe whole Bleed american Album by Jimmy Eat World,
 and 
The whole Stay what you are album by saves the day

These were the 2 cds i had with me When i was stuck in Tucson Arizona Sept 11th 2001, when i was looking for a Train to get home to California (since my flight was cancelled i was visiting my best friend)  to be with my Family. scared sh*tless  ( I did however get to stay an extra day and see New Found Glory and No Motiv with her and it was excellent, It was just what i needed at the time IM glad they didnt cancel the show) 


Jewel To Sparkle -Juliana theory... ♥


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 20, 2006)

totally bringing this thread back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Her Bedroom/Story of the Year. the lyrics are so heartfelt and deep that no matter how many times you listen to it, you have to think about it every time.

Everynight's Another Story(acoustic version more so)/The Early November. 

In a Win-Win Situation/Emery

What it is to Burn/Finch. not really sure why this song moves me so much but it always almost brings me to tears. i wonder if i blocked something out of my mind that had to do with this song...

Wonderwall/Oasis

Encounter/Forever Changed

a bunch of songs by the Fray

Everything I Once Had/The Honorary Title

.....i'm sure after i post this i'll think about 20 more


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 20, 2006)

You Really Got a Hold of Me- Either version
Don't Look Back in Anger- Oasis
Somebody That I Used to Know- Elliott Smith
Butterfly- Weezer
Actually, anything by Elliott Smith
Norah Jones' first album
Fight Test- Flaming Lips

Bad breakup music. 'Nough said


----------



## JULIA (Aug 20, 2006)

Digital Bath - Deftones
Change - Deftones
Crewnshaw - Deftones
Beware the Water - Deftones
The Scientist - Coldplay
Hoppipola (sp?) - Sigur Ros
Strange Days - Matthew Good Band
Change of Seasons - Matthew Good Band
Anything by Death Cab


----------



## Wattage (Aug 21, 2006)

Chasing Cards - Snow Patrol
Apparitions - MGB
Long December - Counting Crows
Wise Up - Aimee Mann
U2 - Still Haven't Found (What I'm Looking For)
James Blunt - High
Fiona Apple - Blues
Damien Rice - Blower's Daughter
Sister Hazel - It's a Beautiful Thing

I could go on and on... but really, these are my big ones


----------



## JULIA (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user6* 
_Keane - Somewhere only we know_

 
This has got to be one of my favourite songs.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 26, 2006)

I like a lot of those song Shimmer!  I have a ton, sometimes I feel like I always have a running soundtrack to my life that only I can hear.  Well here's some of mine that immediately come to mind:

Luckenbach Texas (yes, I'm a Waylon fan), Harper Valley PTA - remind me of my mom.

El Paso (Marty Robbins) - reminds me of my grandpa.

Work in Progress (Alan Jackson), Look at You Girl (Chris LeDoux), Mud on the Tires (Brad Paisley), Cowboy Take Me Away (Dixie Chicks), To Make You Feel My Love (Garth Brooks), 4th of July (Shooter Jennings), Cowboy and the Rose (Chris LeDoux) - special to me and dh.

Wonderful Tonight (Eric Clapton), More Than Words (Can't recall the groups name, Shameless (Garth Brooks), Be With You (Mr. Big), Silver Springs (Fleetwood Mac), Here I Am (Patty Loveless), I May Hate Myself in the Morning (Leann Womack), Leather and Lace & The Highwayman (Stevie Knicks), Voice Inside My Head (Dixie Chicks) - remind me of an old flame that never completely died out.

Then What (Clay Walker), It's Your Love (Tim McGraw), Love Lessons (Tracy Byrd), Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow), Two Pina Coladas (Garth Brooks), Bye Bye (Jo Dee Messina), I'll Think of a Reason Later (Leann Womack), Wild Angels (Martina McBride), Nearest Distant Shore (Trisha Yearwood) - remind me of an old flame that I would stomp to the ground if it ever showed the slightest sign of life.

To The World (Brad Paisley) - reminds me of my baby son because I sing this to him all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok...I could go on all night, lol!  It's so funny how hearing certain songs just takes you right back to a certain situation and how you felt at the time.


----------

